# Other > Fun and games >  c) Play me

## Suzi

A music video of the kind of music that your area is known for....

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## Suzi

Nice! 

We've got Julie Andrews and Sham 69

----------


## Jaquaia

Housemartins, The Beautiful South, The Paddingtons, Everything But The Girl, Spiders from Mars, and Roland Gift of Fine Young Cannibals fame started his musical career in Hull too!!!

----------

Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## OldMike

We've a few bands from Manchester way, these guys are the best IMO.

James - Laid

----------


## Jaquaia

Tomorrow is a cracking song by them!!!

----------

OldMike (23-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love James!

----------

